# Specialized bike needed! What one to buy?



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

Hi there. It's time for an upgrade. Currently on a Cannondale Super Six from 2011. It's a great bike but I'm ready for something different. I want a light bike with either Shimano or SRAM Red equipped. My budget is near $3500. Could be more though. Shoot your opinions. Thanks!


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

Coming from a SS I woluld assume you may still be looking at a race geometry. A 2015 Tarmac Pro non disc should cover your needs,if you need less weight you will start to venture into S Works territory and in that case the price will go up.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

Devastazione said:


> Coming from a SS I woluld assume you may still be looking at a race geometry. A 2015 Tarmac Pro non disc should cover your needs,if you need less weight you will start to venture into S Works territory and in that case the price will go up.


What ^he^ said... I think it all depends on what your definition of "light" is....


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

Well, coming from a Super Six, the obvious answer is Tarmac, but $3500 isn't going to get you Red. Not on a new bike, at least. You're looking at Ultegra for that price, or a hundred or so more. I know this is the Specialized forum but, is there some compelling reason that it has to be Specialized? 

I haven't looked at the 2015 models, as I'm not shopping right now, but IIRC none of Spesh's 2014 stock bike had Force. The model with Red was around 5 large, I believe.

Then again, if you really want to change things up, and it has to be Specialized, test ride a Venge.


----------



## Winn (Feb 15, 2013)

You said you want something different. What are going to do different with it? Do you want to do the same thing you have been doing on a different bike or are you looking to change/expand what you do on a bike?


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

I've also had my eyes on Franco and Colnago's. I don't want make any mistakes getting a new bike. I want something I can ride everyday and not get off it and feel pain. I just want a race ready bike but yet a comfortable ride. My SS was a comfortable ride but I hurt after riding it and felt fatigue on some days. Let me state I had my SS professionally fitted for me to. It just never felt that great to me. I rode it regardless because it was a fun bike to ride.

I'm ready for something bigger and way better.


----------



## black20 (Sep 10, 2012)

No doubt that the tarmac is your answer if want something in the same league as the supersix. It comes down to trim level. Take your budget and shop accordingly.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

The 2015 Tarmac's are almost here. I'm going to wait to see what Specialized will have to offer. From what I've seen they might have what I want at my price point! I'll probably have this new bike come October of this year. Gonna still shop around. But the Tarmac is the front runner.


----------



## eugenetsang (Jun 9, 2011)

Back a few years ago when I was looking for a new bike. I fell in love with Specialized as I was doing some research on their designs and etc. I really like how they develop their products with a Rider/Racer's mentality first!

It's almost like a race car team owner piecing a team together. From engineers, parts, right down to the driver. Building a car from scratch down to racing it on the track on the weekends.

More recently, Spesh tears down part of their building in Cali to build a wind tunnel for R/D! I mean, i could be wrong... But what other bicycle company has a WIND TUNNEL in their facility!?!?!? Even race car teams don't have that (i mean, yes. Wind tunnel isn't at the same level as used in auto racing)! Most of the teams rent wind tunnels for testing purposes... But friggin Spesh builds one for themselves! 


The middle of the road Spesh Tarmac SL4 will be good for you. Price is within reason. Like the others had said, go up a level with components, price will jump to near unattainable figures haha. I mean, I don't have deep pockets. But I would love to buy the SWorks with SRAM Reds... But since i wont/can't... I'll stick with my SL2 till it falls apart haha.

That said, I'll be a Spesh fan for life!


----------



## Chader09 (Jun 10, 2014)

OT, Specialized didn't tear down any part of their main building to make their wind tunnel. It is in a totally separate building about block away from their main building. I only know because I got to go into it last January while I was there for training. It's a really cool setup for sure and they use it often for teams and design testing.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

Been looking around at many other bikes and one caught my eye the Trek Émonda SL 6. How does the SL4 stand compare to this bike? I'm gonna test ride both in the near future. Any good opinions on this comparison? Thanks!


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Wicked2006 said:


> Been looking around at many other bikes and one caught my eye the Trek Émonda SL 6. How does the SL4 stand compare to this bike? I'm gonna test ride both in the near future. Any good opinions on this comparison? Thanks!


Preliminary reports on the Emonda is it is very good in both handling and ride quality. There are three different carbon modulus/weight versions. The 700 series is the lightest and also the most expensive.
Retail on the frameset alone is $4200 which is about $700 more that a S-works frame and to me, too much money. The mid level carbon is available as a complete bike only and is probably a better buy. Because of product overlap at Trek and because the Emonda was raced in this year's TdF, there has been much speculation about the fate of the Madone. Talk is Trek is going to phase out the Madone and it will be replaced by the Emonda but this is only speculation. To this end, I have read that Trek is discontinuing all mid level Madone's leaving only the 2 series and the 7 series left. The Emonda frameset is said to be .75 lb lighter than equivalent Madone which makes it one if not thee lightest race performance framesets on the market.

So the Emonda is a compelling bike. But stepping back a bit aside from a handful of grams, is it really in the league of the new Tarmac S-works SL5 frameset? My money says no because of the tremendous R&D effort at Specialized but I have not read a bad review on the Emonda and for some the handling and perhaps ride maybe preferred because the geometry is a hint more laid back than the Madone but not as laid back as the Domane and some that have tested it suggest that the ride on the Emonda is as good as the Domane except on very big hits when the Domane seat tube pivot helps but overall very tall praise for such a light frameset in particular.


----------



## Chader09 (Jun 10, 2014)

Actually, the mid level SL is available as a frameset.
Émonda SL Frameset - Trek Bicycle

The SLR is an expensive frameset, but I think the complete builds are cost competitive. The SWorks DA mechanical is a bit more, but that might be just the carbon wheels vs the Emonda SLR8 aluminums.

It will be interesting to see side-by-side tests from the cycling press to learn the differences


----------



## Chader09 (Jun 10, 2014)

With respect to R&D, Trek put plenty of time and effort into the Emonda. I don't think anyone can claim one company did more than the other without specific info on both. Each one did plenty of FEA, testing on prototypes, and feedback from pros to arrive at each new model. No doubt in my mind that both will be great. The hard part is choosing which one is best for each rider.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Chader09 said:


> Actually, the mid level SL is available as a frameset.
> Émonda SL Frameset - Trek Bicycle
> 
> The SLR is an expensive frameset, but I think the complete builds are cost competitive. The SWorks DA mechanical is a bit more, but that might be just the carbon wheels vs the Emonda SLR8 aluminums.
> ...


Thank for posting that Chad. To me the 500 series Emonda if reviews and hype is true, is worth it. Less than $1500 is very fairly valued and will likely rival both the S-works Tarmac and Roubaix frameset in weight if not beat it at less than 1/2 the cost. 
In fact, contrast the price of the 500 series Emonda frameset compared to a Specialized Pro level frameset now at $2800. One can buy almost 2 frames for the price of one Pro frameset. So Trek answered the bell on pricing for sure and if the frame is as good as touted, I will consider one moving forward because Specialized has increased their prices a fair amount in just the last two years.

The uber light 700 series is very pricey however by contrast...see below:


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Chader09 said:


> With respect to R&D, Trek put plenty of time and effort into the Emonda. I don't think anyone can claim one company did more than the other without specific info on both. Each one did plenty of FEA, testing on prototypes, and feedback from pros to arrive at each new model. No doubt in my mind that both will be great. The hard part is choosing which one is best for each rider.


Yup, well said. Trek is not to be underestimated for their R&D prowess.
To me the game changer is the attractive price of the Emonda 500 frameset you posted.


----------



## Chader09 (Jun 10, 2014)

roadworthy said:


> Thank for posting that Chad. To me the 500 series Emonda if reviews and hype is true, is worth it. Less than $1500 is very fairly valued and will likely rival both the S-works Tarmac and Roubaix frameset in weight if not beat it at less than 1/2 the cost.
> In fact, contrast the price of the 500 series Emonda frameset compared to a Specialized Pro level frameset now at $2800. One can buy almost 2 frames for the price of one Pro frameset. So Trek answered the bell on pricing for sure and if the frame is as good as touted, I will consider one moving forward because Specialized has increased their prices a fair amount in just the last two years.
> 
> The uber light 700 series is very pricey however by contrast...see below:


The SL frame weights 1050g. Does anyone have frame weights for the new Tarmac?


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Chader09 said:


> The SL frame weights 1050g. Does anyone have frame weights for the new Tarmac?


Depends on frame size of course....presence of seat post clamp, water bottle cage bolts etc. Most use a 56cm frameset as a weight baseline. I will bet the SL5 isn't much different than a SL4 in frameset weight...mostly a function of volume of carbon and modulus. Tarmacs haven't changed much in frameset weight over the past two gen's...about 1000 grams or close enough to not matter compared to what you post for the 500 series Emonda SL frameset weight. If you think about it...this makes sense for the reason that the expensive high modulus 7000 series is lighter and why Trek touts it as the lightest race bike in production. Step down to the Emonda 500 series likely puts it in the range of a Tarmac and Madone and many other top tier bikes. And of course if the ride and handling are there which they are reported to be, now you have a real success because why pay for a Tarmac if the weight and performance and top company rep and warranty offer a similar bike for less than 1/2 the price for the frameset? The Emonda did race in this year's TdF...presuming it was the 700 series which can be built at 11 lbs or so...weight likely added to meet the UCI guideline which is reported to possibly change with advent of lighter bikes likes the Emonda and of course other manufacturers will follow suit.


----------



## 1Butcher (Mar 15, 2011)

Yes, Trek does claim it is the lightest production bike there is, but most of that reason is not the frame, but the components attached to the frame. Using that idea, the SW Tarmac would be 200g more with the same components, not much to rave about. 

With the race fit frame and compact gearing, I find that many of the real racers would dump the compact gearing for something that would fit a real race bike. The lightweight wheels would help on a climb, but not much more on a fast group ride. I for one, would build my own bike before spending $15k plus all the other items I would have to add, to make it fit my needs. 

The cheapest Emonda frame is reported to weight 1200g which is much more than the SW Tarmac, and probably more than the Tarmac Pro. 

That said, I do like that someone is pushing the envelope for lighter weight bikes. They are truly a waste of money since the UCI has the rule and since none of them can be raced legally. I'm certain the rule will be changed someday and one of the ways that it will be done is for manufacturers to prove a lighter weight bike is safe.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

1Butcher said:


> Yes, Trek does claim it is the lightest production bike there is, but most of that reason is not the frame, but the components attached to the frame. Using that idea, the SW Tarmac would be 200g more with the same components, not much to rave about.
> 
> With the race fit frame and compact gearing, *I find that many of the real racers would dump the compact gearing for something that would fit a real race bike*. The lightweight wheels would help on a climb, but not much more on a fast group ride. I for one, would build my own bike before spending $15k plus all the other items I would have to add, to make it fit my needs.
> 
> ...


So Butcher, you can spin out 50-11 on the flats? You must be a beast...lol.
Real racers do ride full size cranks.

Why in the world are you comparing the cheapest Emonda to a SW Tarmac?


----------



## Chader09 (Jun 10, 2014)

1Butcher said:


> Yes, Trek does claim it is the lightest production bike there is, but most of that reason is not the frame, but the components attached to the frame. *Using that idea, the SW Tarmac would be 200g more with the same components, not much to rave about.*


I disagree, 200g is nearly 0.44lbs. That is serious weight when some people choose certain components just to lose 10-50g and spend plenty of money doing it. So, even if you spec identical components, you are always carrying that extra weight. It may not matter to everyone, but it really matters to some.



1Butcher said:


> With the race fit frame and compact gearing, I find that many of the real racers would dump the compact gearing for something that would fit a real race bike.


If you are looking at the top end SLR build bikes, they are available in the H1 fit with standard gearing (53/39) or the H2 fit with compact gearing. The SL and lower only come in the H2 with compact.

So, people wanting the lower, racier fit just have to chose the SLR (which they would probably do anyway) and select the H1 option and they are set.




1Butcher said:


> The lightweight wheels would help on a climb, but not much more on a fast group ride. I for one, would build my own bike before spending $15k plus all the other items I would have to add, to make it fit my needs.


I have seen several people make similar statements. Trek offers the SLR as a frameset so you can do whatever build fits your needs/goals. The top end SLR10 is just one option and good for people who don't have the ability or desire to build one on their own.



1Butcher said:


> The cheapest Emonda frame is reported to weight 1200g which is much more than the SW Tarmac, and probably more than the Tarmac Pro.


As noted by Roadworthy, this is a terrible comparison. The two frames are extremely different in price and intended use.



1Butcher said:


> That said, I do like that someone is pushing the envelope for lighter weight bikes. *They are truly a waste of money since the UCI has the rule and since none of them can be raced legally. *I'm certain the rule will be changed someday and one of the ways that it will be done is for manufacturers to prove a lighter weight bike is safe.


How is it a waste of money? People are free to buy an amazing bike whether they intend to race it in UCI events or not. That is a silly reason to discount the bike. Not to mention the fact that if manufactures didn't constantly push the design and function envelope, we would still be riding old tech.

I am ordering my SLR8 on Monday. I work at a shop that sells Specialized and Trek, so I could get either at a great discount. I am choosing the Emonda over the Tarmac for several reasons:
1) Every review I have seen talks about how great the bike rides compared to the Madone and nearly on par with the Domane.
2) I am coming off a Roubaix and I like the H2 geometry on the Emonda because it is slightly more sharp without having the larger drop in the Tarmac. Coupled with that is the compact crank which I prefer for the hills in my area.
3) The weight advantage is more of a bonus in my eyes since the bike seems to ride so well, but I will take every edge I can get since I am already as light as I can be and don't put out a ton of power. 5'10" [177.8cm] and 145lbs [65.8kg].


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Chader09 said:


> I disagree, 200g is nearly 0.44lbs. That is serious weight when some people choose certain components just to lose 10-50g and spend plenty of money doing it. So, even if you spec identical components, you are always carrying that extra weight. It may not matter to everyone, but it really matters to some.
> 
> 
> If you are looking at the top end SLR build bikes, they are available in the H1 fit with standard gearing (53/39) or the H2 fit with compact gearing. The SL and lower only come in the H2 with compact.
> ...


Exciting Chad. Now I understand the stalwart defense of Trek since you work at a shop that sells both Trek and Specialized.
I also like your thinking about frame geometry...I would prefer the H2 as well and the compact for getting up some of the hills I do centuries on after about mile 80. 
Even though this is a Specialized forum, please come back when you get the bike and give us a comparison to your Roubaix (what I ride) and the Tarmac if you would.
I like the geometry of the Emonda a lot which will be a bit less edgy in handling compared to a Tarmac however have a better ride because of more laid out angles.
Congrats!


----------



## Chader09 (Jun 10, 2014)

Yeah, sorry for the slight Trek detour. But I figured the OP brought up the Emonda, I'd throw in my $0.02 since I've been doing lots of research on both bikes.

I will post up my impressions once I get the bike. Sadly, it's about 48 days out (based on Trek's inventory) which will be at the end of the season here in Montana, so that will depend on how nice of a Fall we get.


----------



## 1Butcher (Mar 15, 2011)

roadworthy said:


> So Butcher, you can spin out 50-11 on the flats? You must be a beast...lol.
> Real racers do ride full size cranks.


50-11 would not work on my group rides. We all do not live in the flat lands of Florida where your group riders may need that. You know I live in the Pacific NW and riding down many of these mountains and hills, a 50-11 would never work. Going up may help, but my 39-25 has got me up all the steepest/longest climbs I've ever encountered. No compact needed here.

And why do you think a 50-11 is only good on the flats? Next time your watching a Cat 2 race, check how many are on compacts. They do have their purpose, Trek happens to mislead people by making a lightweight bike that has no real purpose but to say it is the lightest bike made. 

You too are smart enough to read between the lines, I'm surprised you did not pick that up.


----------



## 1Butcher (Mar 15, 2011)

@Chader, It's hard to put into words exactly what I'm saying but I will try to say it again. Trek in indicating they are making the lightest bike in the world. Yes, ok I agree, they did. And it does help when you have a very light frame to begin with. But the main component for making this light bike, is all the other components, not the frame. 

The bike was made just for marketing, very few will be made, cause there is just no real purpose for it. Can't be race it [legally] and they can't sell it to the common man/woman [too expensive].

Another thing I'm talking about is the SLR 10.

Now if you want to start with that frame and build it to your specs, then I'm not talking about that. 

Roadworthy and I agree, that the bikes we have fit our needs. And to make that happen is not going to be some off the shelf version, even if it is close to $16k.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

1Butcher said:


> 50-11 would not work on my group rides. We all do not live in the flat lands of Florida where your group riders may need that. You know I live in the Pacific NW and riding down many of these mountains and hills, a 50-11 would never work. Going up may help, but my 39-25 has got me up all the steepest/longest climbs I've ever encountered. No compact needed here.
> 
> And why do you think a 50-11 is only good on the flats? Next time your watching a Cat 2 race, check how many are on compacts. They do have their purpose, Trek happens to mislead people by making a lightweight bike that has no real purpose but to say it is the lightest bike made.
> 
> You too are smart enough to read between the lines, I'm surprised you did not pick that up.


Then for the record, please share your descending speed. Curious just how fast your group rides are descending the hills or mountains you ride? Btw, are you descending 40+ mph in a paceline?
You do know that 50-11 does trump 53-12 in gear inches right? So that must mean you are on 53-11 which the vast majority of riders don't need. So once again Butcher, you are the exception and not the rule. So I look forward to hearing what your descending speeds are either in or out of pace line. I hope you have complete faith in your fellow riding partners and one of your roads don't inexplicablt develop a bad spot or a pot hole. Can be certain injury subjecting yourself to high speed descents especially in a paceline where you can't read the road immediately before you. Pros do it for a living because they have to but amateurs don't. Contador in this year's tour comes to mind and I don't believe he was much above 40 mph if that.

Trek isn't misleading anybody. Yes, they get to a lighter overall bike with addition of uber light components...but that is in addition to a very light frameset. Name a lighter frameset on the market than the Emonda 700 series? Would love to hear.

Ride safe.


----------



## Chader09 (Jun 10, 2014)

@ roadworth, here are some examples that I have seen:

Cervelo RCA has a 689g frame and they only build 325 total. Not to mention a $10,000 price for just the frameset!

Cannondale Supersix Evo Black has a 655g frame, but I don't know production levels. $13,300 for the complete bike.

Specialized McLaren Tarmac claims 10% savings compared to the S-Works Tarmac and making ont 250 bikes. $20,000 for the complete bike.

Trek SLR10 has a 690g frame, $15,750 with no limits on production. Add to that the frame is available in 3 less expensive complete builds or as a frameset. That is making the low weight tech more broadly available.

@1Butcher
Based on that info, I think it's odd to single out Trek as being unrealistic in offering a super expensive bike that only a select few can actually afford. Many of the premier brands offer special models at stratospheric prices. These are commonly for marketing purpose but also done to show what is possible when you throw everything possible at a bike. It's quite similar to auto companies with their super nice and fast halo cars used to make a name for themselves.

I don't curse bike companies for these efforts even though they are well beyond my means. On the contrary, we all benefit from the research put into these bikes because it inevitably trickles down to more economical bikes over time.


----------



## 1Butcher (Mar 15, 2011)

Cervelo Rca and Ax-Lightness Alpha to name two. There are more, but they would be custom made.

Every hill repeat day, I exceed 45mph+. But come on, that is nothing new for people that ride with 12-15% grade hills just .1 mile from their driveway. Sorry you do not realize that. I live in a place where the overpass is not for KOM points. 

The fastest per Garmin is 56mph. 

I'm also sorry that you cannot appreciate someone who likes to ride hard and reaps the rewards of that hard work. Good thing I do not ride for you. I like how hard I ride, I wish I can only ride harder. At the end of most rides, I'm cooked. There is rarely a casual ride for me.

Again, maybe I'm an exception to your kind of riding, but the people I ride with, I do not ride enough.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

1Butcher said:


> Cervelo Rca and Ax-Lightness Alpha to name two. There are more, but they would be custom made.
> 
> Every hill repeat day, I exceed 45mph+. But come on, that is nothing new for people that ride with 12-15% grade hills just .1 mile from their driveway. Sorry you do not realize that. I live in a place where the overpass is not for KOM points.
> 
> ...


I think how you ride perhaps 'partly' explains our difference in mentality when it comes to some of our discussion. I ride with everybody that's out there...in both A and B group rides and honestly, there isn't anybody I don't feel I can't hang with most of the time. We are different in perspective. I don't always ride balls out and do 1 or 2 recovery or zone 2 rides a week. I just don't meet many guys like you on the road. You are the true exception I guess.  but I don't pin a number either.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your knowledge Chad. Much appreciated.



Chader09 said:


> @ roadworth, here are some examples that I have seen:
> 
> Cervelo RCA has a 689g frame and they only build 325 total. Not to mention a $10,000 price for just the frameset!
> 
> ...


----------



## 1Butcher (Mar 15, 2011)

@Chader. I have no issues with Trek, I was just commenting on that someone mentioned what appeared that Trek made this super light weight bike and it sounded like it was a marvel. 

Trek made the frame and it is impressive, but bought most of the fancy light weight stuff that anyone [with money] can buy. Nothing to special about that [the components not the frame]. The thread seemed to have morphed to the Emonda so that is why the Trek comment.

I'm more impressed when a company has designed a more technological piece than someone who just bought off the shelf items. 

As for the light weight stuff, I'm all in. Again, it is a matter of time that UCI changes the rules. What comes first, the rule or the product? 

@Roadworthy. Yesterday I rode with my wife. We went 10.3 miles, top speed of 15.3mph, average power output 40watts, climbed 13 ft, and averaged 10.5mph. The rest of my Team went to Mt Rainier. One of them just came back from the Leadville 100 [1st Place in his division, 3rd Place in the division below him]. I did enjoy my ride with my wife even if it was a bit below my pace. Kind of wished I was with the boys though.


----------



## Chader09 (Jun 10, 2014)

So, after all of our babbling, what is Wicked2006 thinking?


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

At this point undecided! Still researching it. I'm really liking what I've read about the Trek Emonda! The Tarmac is still in the hunt. And for the price of the Emonda SL you get a lot of bike for the money. Price plays a huge factor here. And for like $3125 is a nice price point for the Emonda SL and I ride for my LBS so I get a 20% discount! So every discount helps!


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

Chader09 said:


> So, after all of our babbling, what is Wicked2006 thinking?


Seriously what would you do? Tarmac or Emonda? This is a tough decision. I want both. I wish I could own both.


----------



## Chader09 (Jun 10, 2014)

I placed my order for an Emonda SLR8 yesterday. These are the main reasons I chose it over the Tarmac.

Price: As stated before, I work at a shop that sells both brands, so I can get both through the Employee Purchase Program. However, Trek's discount absolutely kills Specialized if you take the time to reach "Ninja" status using the Trek University program. I did and am getting more bike for less money with the Trek.
Advantage: Trek

Geometry: I am 40 with a history of lower back issues. I have no problems on my current 2012 Roubaix Apex with moderate bar drop. I have ridden a standard SL4 and S-Works Tarmac and with the stock stem, they felt a bit low and stretched for me. I haven't been on the Emonda, but looking at the Stack & Reach numbers compared to the Tarmac and Roubaix, the Emonda is much closer to my Roubaix. I want a slightly more aggressive stance, but I was concerned that the Tarmac would be too low. I ride fast club rides and some races, but they are just for fun and to push myself harder than I seem to do on my own. So I don't have any desire to go for an extremely long & low racer position.
Advantage: Trek

Weight: I am pretty light for my height, 5'10" [177.8cm] and 145lbs [65.8kg], so I don't have any incentive or ability to lose body weight there like some riders can. I am stronger on the flats and rollers and I will take the lighter weight compared to the Tarmac in an attempt to help my climbing. My Roubaix is about 3lbs [1.36kg] heavier than what I expect the Emonda to weigh with pedals and cages. So I would be better off with either, but the Trek is best in this respect.
Advantage: Trek

Ride: Like I mentioned, I have lots of time on my Roubaix and limited time on the Tarmac. I haven't ridden an Emonda yet (our first one just showed up) so I am relying on the initial feedback I have read from cycling press and early buyers. The reports on the Emonda sounded great so I took the plunge. I don't know if it will be any better than the Tarmac, but I expect it to be just as good if not better. This is not the first bike I have bought without a test ride, so I'm not too worried about it.
No real advantage without back-to-back test rides.

Gearing: Related to my general lack of climbing power, I prefer compact gearing. I could swap the Tarmac over, but the Emonda is already setup exactly like I want.
Advantage: Trek

Tubeless: I want to give this a try and like how Trek setups the bike up with minimal effort to make the change.
Advantage: Trek

Computer: The DuoTrap setup is relatively minor, but it looks so clean compared to another computer install on the Tarmac. And the new BlueTooth compatibility for the DuoTrap S model is even better.
Advantage: Trek

In the end, it really depends on your needs and priorities which are probably very different from mine. I'm curious to see your list and decision.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Chader09 said:


> I placed my order for an Emonda SLR8 yesterday. These are the main reasons I chose it over the Tarmac.
> 
> Price: As stated before, I work at a shop that sells both brands, so I can get both through the Employee Purchase Program. However, Trek's discount absolutely kills Specialized if you take the time to reach "Ninja" status using the Trek University program. I did and am getting more bike for less money with the Trek.
> Advantage: Trek
> ...


I like your thinking Chad, and I believe you capture what many amateurs want in a road bike and why. Basically a lightweight bike poised between a Tarmac and Roubaix.
Believe this was Trek's plan and seems like a good one and has spawned a lot of interest.
What are you thinking for overall components?
What type of groupset and what type of wheels are you going with?...carbon wheels?
Are you going with the integrated stem and handlebar combo?...or are you going separate stem and handlebar and if so, what kind of handlebar are you choosing?

I wonder if you could explain how the seat tube cap works for the level Emonda you will be purchasing? The 700 series Emonda...see below...shows the seat post slides over the protruding seat post. I don't believe that is how the 500 series is executed...believe it is more a traditional seat tube cap....is that so?
Thanks.


----------



## Chader09 (Jun 10, 2014)

roadworthy said:


> What are you thinking for overall components?
> What type of groupset and what type of wheels are you going with?...carbon wheels?
> Are you going with the integrated stem and handlebar combo?...or are you going separate stem and handlebar and if so, what kind of handlebar are you choosing?


I actually ordered the complete SLR8 as shown on the site. I like the stock spec and didn't feel the need to do a custom build.

Group: Full Dura-Ace mechanical, except for the new Bontrager direct mount brakes

Wheels: Bontrager Race X lite aluminum wheels (1440g), I may get carbon wheels at some point, but I want do some more research since I haven't had any yet and don't know what would be best for my needs. These stock wheels will make great trainers if/when I go for some carbon ones.

Handlebar: Bontrager XXX, OCLV Carbon, VR-C
Stem: Bontrager Race X Lite
I like this for now since I don't know what I need for my preferred reach and drop. I doubt I will go for the combo, but even if I do, it would be after carbon wheels since I think that is a better place to spend $ first with respect to performance gains (aero wheels).

The overall spec of this bike is so much nicer than my Apex equipped Roubaix even after I upgraded it with a lighter wheelset. I have read great things about all the parts, especially the new DA group that I expect it will greatly exceed my needs.



roadworthy said:


> I wonder if you could explain how the seat tube cap works for the level Emonda you will be purchasing? The 700 series Emonda...see below...shows the seat post slides over the protruding seat post. I don't believe that is how the 500 series is executed...believe it is more a traditional seat tube cap....is that so?
> Thanks.


I haven't seen the 700 Series frames in person yet, but they are supposed to be the same concept as the 500 Series that I have looked at. To the best of my knowledge, the basic design is the same between the 700/500, but supposedly the 700 uses a lighter collar. 

The design uses a medium length seat mast extending up past the top tube. It is a "no-cut" design that is marked with a minimum insertion height and a warning not to cut it. The seat mast cap fits over the mast on the frame. It simply slides up or down and you use the collar to set the desired height

Trek sized the lengths of both parts (and the resulting overlap) so there is a more generous adjustment than seen on some other seat mast designs that require cutting. Those other design often have a long mast with a shorter cap design that requires cutting of the mast in most cases.

The main benefit to their design is that they design the seat mast/top tube joint with the desired flex. It will be affected by higher and lower positions since that changes the moment loading on the mast. But it is minimally affected by the final position of the cap since it doesn't go through the joint like a traditional seat post design.

Based on quick measurements on a 56cm SL6, the stock seat mast cap allows 770mm maximum seat height (measured from the center of the BB). I was rushed, so I don't have absolute confidence in this evaluation and would love if someone else with a 56cm bike can confirm or correct me.

The stock seat mast cap on the 56cm is 135mm long and Trek offers a 175mm version. That gives 40mm of additional height if needed. This sizing would jive with the 810mm max listed on the geometry charts by adding the remaining 40mm to the 770mm number I measured with the shorter cap. That means 60mm total adjustment on the mast with the additional 40mm difference coming from the caps.

I plan to research this more as it may require us to stock the other lengths so we can quickly switch them as needed to allow the total range of adjustment they claim on the site.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

Chad I like your thinking! I'm gonna head down to my LBS to get my Cannondale SS a tune up. And then I'll be discussing my best options about the Trek Emonda with the shop owner. He happens to be a good friend of mine as well. Always giving me the best deal for my money. More to follow. I'll keep you all posted. Thanks again.


----------



## Alexr2488 (Aug 20, 2014)

I am brand new to this forum but I'll admit I've also been looking at the emondas thinking that it could be the bike for me. I have tested out a few different models and brands and have basically narrowed it down to a couple bikes but everytime I think I narrow it down, more options seem to pop up. I was at a LBS recently and saw a sweet looking wilier zero.7, which was actually priced pretty reasonably at $5500 with an ultegra set up but I don't really remember much else as they had custom built the bike at the shop. To be honest, the wilier didn't seem that much more impressive than any other bikes I rode, and the treks seems to want to accelerate the best, if that makes any sense. I've been wondering if I am crazy for thinking this or what? But as of right now I have been considering the trek emonda or a venge (as the Tarmac didn't seem to impress me too much, although it's still in the back of my mind). I was hoping to get some input from you all as I can't seem to find any negative reviews about either bike. Any thoughts?


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

Alexr2488 said:


> I am brand new to this forum but I'll admit I've also been looking at the emondas thinking that it could be the bike for me. I have tested out a few different models and brands and have basically narrowed it down to a couple bikes but everytime I think I narrow it down, more options seem to pop up. I was at a LBS recently and saw a sweet looking wilier zero.7, which was actually priced pretty reasonably at $5500 with an ultegra set up but I don't really remember much else as they had custom built the bike at the shop. To be honest, the wilier didn't seem that much more impressive than any other bikes I rode, and the treks seems to want to accelerate the best, if that makes any sense. I've been wondering if I am crazy for thinking this or what? But as of right now I have been considering the trek emonda or a venge (as the Tarmac didn't seem to impress me too much, although it's still in the back of my mind). I was hoping to get some input from you all as I can't seem to find any negative reviews about either bike. Any thoughts?


You're not alone. I've seen many highly priced rides from all different manufacturers. But the Trek Emonda and the Specialized Tarmac caught my eye the most. I even have the 2015 Cervelo S3 on my radar. Saw one at the shop today and it's so pretty and equipped with Shimano Ultegra 6800. Priced pretty decent to. But at this point the front runner is the Trek Emonda SL6 or the 8. 

You definitely came to the right place to get some excellent input. The peeps here are top notch and know there stuff.


----------



## Alexr2488 (Aug 20, 2014)

Wicked2006 said:


> You're not alone. I've seen many highly priced rides from all different manufacturers. But the Trek Emonda and the Specialized Tarmac caught my eye the most. I even have the 2015 Cervelo S3 on my radar. Saw one at the shop today and it's so pretty and equipped with Shimano Ultegra 6800. Priced pretty decent to. But at this point the front runner is the Trek Emonda SL6 or the 8.
> 
> You definitely came to the right place to get some excellent input. The peeps here are top notch and know there stuff.


I am really looking forward to eventually making my purchase but want to do all the right research. Although I'll admit it can be a bit frustrating, I want to get as much bang for buck but at the same time want to get as good a frame as I can get and make whatever changes I like as time goes on. Thanks! 

I feel like reviewers tend to really like the Specialized models, but I always felt much more immediately impressed by the emonda/madone, although the quick test rides may not be a great sample to use.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Alexr2488 said:


> I am really looking forward to eventually making my purchase but want to do all the right research. Although I'll admit it can be a bit frustrating, I want to get as much bang for buck but at the same time want to get as good a frame as I can get and make whatever changes I like as time goes on. Thanks!
> 
> I feel like reviewers tend to really like the Specialized models, but I always felt much more immediately impressed by the emonda/madone, although the quick test rides may not be a great sample to use.


I will tell you Alex, your selection won't be easy because all top bike like Tarmac, Venge, Madone, Emonda, Cervelo S3...very long list are just so very good. They all vary in character a bit....how they steer and their ride quality...how they seem to respond to quick acceleration...which is in part related to the geometry and handling...a Tarmac will feel quicker than a Roubaix because of its geometry for example...and then there is the endurance genre like the Roubaix, Domane, Synapse etc. I ride a Roubaix because it is more comfortable and less nervous for example but I am older than most of you here and appreciate the more sedate nature of the feel of the bike over some of the rougher stuff I ride...lots of expansion strips and rough road in spots on my daily route. The Roubaix is a bit more a BMW and a Tarmac more like a Porsche. I used to be more into building and modding cars and motorcycles and so am pretty focused on performance differences in ride and handling in particular. Having owned a lot of different great cars, this is a fair analogy.

So...it is really comes down to what your preference is because I don't see it as one bike being better than another. They all deserve their outstanding reputation.

Dunbar in another thread who owns a new Roubaix SL4 tested a new Tarmac and Venge recently in a Specialized ride day and his observations are a good read and they make sense. The Venge feels the most racy for example because of lack of vertical compliance which aero bikes are known for...the Venge not being as bad as others in this regard. But this feel for the road translates in sense of speed. Btw, some really prefer the feedback from the road. They don't want a muted ride. The Scott Foil comes to mind in this regard. Uber stiff, fast aero bike and you feel everything. The Venge feels like it wants to go fast compared to the more laid back Roubaix for example. True speed of course will be governed by the strength of the motor. 

Chad explains it well about the new Emonda which is a compelling bike. Aside from its competitive frame weight, it is because of how Trek created the geometry. It is really smack dab between a Tarmac and Roubaix...or a Madone and Domane in angles. This translates to bit more ride compliancy because of wheel base, rear triangle length and HTA than the Tarmac and Madone but not as much as the Roubaix and Domane which will make the Emonda handle quicker than the Domane and Roubaix. 
So in effect, Trek has really created a new genre of bike and it seems to have drawn quite a crowd and has been positively reviewed by the cycling press. This more middle of the road geometry bike with light weigh may deserve to be bike of the year because it will appeal to a large segment of riders. Good on Trek for upping the ante on the heels of the Domane which is also an excellent endurance geometry bike. Two guys I rode with last year had new Domanes and these guys were strong riders and loved them.
Happy shopping.


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

*Chader09* Thanks for this info. Even though I'm very happy with my Roubaix (2013 SL4 Expert with many upgrades), I sometime long for a bit more "racey" bike. Your choice of the Emonda is a good one. I would be also looking at one if in the market. The fact that you can get a smoking deal on it is enough reason alone. Couple comments:

Love the Duo Trap.  All bikes should have it
Not a big road tubeless fan. Have a couple friends that run it with very mixed results.

Fit: One thing I like that Trek does is give you the option of H1 and H2 fit. Looking at a 56

Bike - stack - reach
Tarmac - 564 - 395
Roubaix - 589 - 387
SLR8 H1 - 549 - 395
SLR8 H2 - 577 - 387
Domane - 591 - 377

It looks like an H1 fit is more aggressive than a Tarmac, and yes the H2 is in between a Tarmac and Roubaix. Its interesting (and IMO, correct,) that Trek has mid compact gearing for the H1 fit and compact gearing for the H2 fit. Matches up well with the type of rider that would be buying each.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

scottma said:


> *Chader09* Thanks for this info. Even though I'm very happy with my Roubaix (2013 SL4 Expert with many upgrades), I sometime long for a bit more "racey" bike. Your choice of the Emonda is a good one. I would be also looking at one if in the market. The fact that you can get a smoking deal on it is enough reason alone. Couple comments:
> 
> Love the Duo Trap. All bikes should have it
> Not a big road tubeless fan. Have a couple friends that run it with very mixed results.
> ...


Chad that's great information. Thanks man!


----------



## Chader09 (Jun 10, 2014)

Ha, it's a team effort. I only listed a verbal summary about the sizing differences, but Scott pulled the numbers together here. I do have a full spreadsheet with all the 56cm geometry numbers and component specs that I used for my evaluations.

It's pretty cool the way all the listed bikes form an incremental ladder from low and stretched to high and short. Choices like those help people get exactly what they need.


----------



## Alexr2488 (Aug 20, 2014)

So today I decided to check out the LBS to see the emonda first hand. They had a 50cm Emonda SLR6 which I was baited into test riding (I ride a 52, and all the other emondas were 56 and up, so the 50 would have to do). I just have to say that it was an awesome ride, even though it was just a very brief ride. I wish there was a way to really test the bikes out without having to commit. Anyways, the thing just wants you to go. It doesn't seem to give you the feel of an aero bike but the ride quality is really something else. It's smooth, fast and of course it's ridiculously light. Trek seems to tick all the boxes of what I am looking for but I'm still taking my time to check out all my options. My question is this: how much of a difference will having an aero bike really have? I know the wind tunnel tests have their own data, and for some reason I feel like I can't look away from them! I test rode a Venge the other day and while it felt nice, quick, and handled surprisingly well, I couldn't tell if it was as fast and awesome as a lot of people make it out to be. Maybe it's something that just takes time to really feel out. It also didn't feel as harsh as people made it out to be. I quite liked it.

Also, I was looking into the bontrager wheels and parts and was curious if anyone had experience with them? Thanks for all the input everyone! I really appreciate all the info I can get.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

Alexr2488 said:


> So today I decided to check out the LBS to see the emonda first hand. They had a 50cm Emonda SLR6 which I was baited into test riding (I ride a 52, and all the other emondas were 56 and up, so the 50 would have to do). I just have to say that it was an awesome ride, even though it was just a very brief ride. I wish there was a way to really test the bikes out without having to commit. Anyways, the thing just wants you to go. It doesn't seem to give you the feel of an aero bike but the ride quality is really something else. It's smooth, fast and of course it's ridiculously light. Trek seems to tick all the boxes of what I am looking for but I'm still taking my time to check out all my options. My question is this: how much of a difference will having an aero bike really have? I know the wind tunnel tests have their own data, and for some reason I feel like I can't look away from them! I test rode a Venge the other day and while it felt nice, quick, and handled surprisingly well, I couldn't tell if it was as fast and awesome as a lot of people make it out to be. Maybe it's something that just takes time to really feel out. It also didn't feel as harsh as people made it out to be. I quite liked it.
> 
> Also, I was looking into the bontrager wheels and parts and was curious if anyone had experience with them? Thanks for all the input everyone! I really appreciate all the info I can get.


I'm currently riding a 54cm Cannondale SS from 2011. I can ride a 52cm without any issues. To be honest I like the smaller sized frame and I'm only 5'8 1/2. I felt the cockpit on my SS was way too big for me. Though it's a blast to ride. My SS will most likely be my back up for now. My shop has to get in some Emonda soon. They told me they'd have some soon. Now I wait.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Alexr2488 said:


> So today I decided to check out the LBS to see the emonda first hand. They had a 50cm Emonda SLR6 which I was baited into test riding (I ride a 52, and all the other emondas were 56 and up, so the 50 would have to do). I just have to say that it was an awesome ride, even though it was just a very brief ride. I wish there was a way to really test the bikes out without having to commit. Anyways, the thing just wants you to go. It doesn't seem to give you the feel of an aero bike but the ride quality is really something else. It's smooth, fast and of course it's ridiculously light. Trek seems to tick all the boxes of what I am looking for but I'm still taking my time to check out all my options. My question is this: how much of a difference will having an aero bike really have? I know the wind tunnel tests have their own data, and for some reason I feel like I can't look away from them! I test rode a Venge the other day and while it felt nice, quick, and handled surprisingly well, I couldn't tell if it was as fast and awesome as a lot of people make it out to be. Maybe it's something that just takes time to really feel out. It also didn't feel as harsh as people made it out to be. I quite liked it.
> 
> Also, I was looking into the bontrager wheels and parts and was curious if anyone had experience with them? Thanks for all the input everyone! I really appreciate all the info I can get.


What is your current bike as a basis for comparison with the Emonda you tested?
Also can you compare/contrast your brief encounters between the Emonda and the Venge?

As to aero benefit, this is hotly debated on every cycling forum including here. Me personally, I believe the feel of the bike in terms of handling, power transmission and lightness matter more than a slight aero tube shape difference which affect ride quality, lateral stiffness and weight. Others will want that aero advantage and perhaps more important for stronger riders who ride at higher speed as drag relative to speed is not linear. I do believe for a TT on a closed course with higher sustained speed, always riding in your own air etc, aero tube shapes are the way to go. Just not for a road bike. I am a fan of aero wheels...though prefer the ride quality of shorter section wheels and aero helmets are coming in vogue...but be careful about venting if you live in a warm area like I do...however I don't see the upside matching the downside of an aero frame. This is largely a personal choice. I remind some that the guy who won the Tour de France this year was on a round tube Tarmac and a round tube Roubaix on the cobble stages. No aero bike and he rode in his own air when breaking away and not just in the peloton and of course he rode faster than the rest to win the most coveted race.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

roadworthy said:


> What is your current bike as a basis for comparison with the Emonda you tested?
> Also can you compare/contrast your brief encounters between the Emonda and the Venge?
> 
> As to aero benefit, this is hotly debated on every cycling forum including here. Me personally, I believe the feel of the bike in terms of handling, power transmission and lightness matter more than a slight aero tube shape difference which affect ride quality, lateral stiffness and weight. Others will want that aero advantage and perhaps more important for stronger riders who ride at higher speed as drag relative to speed is not linear. I do believe for a TT on a closed course with higher sustained speed, always riding in your own air etc, aero tube shapes are the way to go. Just not for a road bike. I am a fan of aero wheels...though prefer the ride quality of shorter section wheels and aero helmets are coming in vogue...but be careful about venting if you live in a warm area like I do...however I don't see the upside matching the downside of an aero frame. This is largely a personal choice. I remind some that the guy who won the Tour de France this year was on a round tube Tarmac and a round tube Roubaix on the cobble stages. No aero bike and he rode in his own air when breaking away and not just in the peloton and of course he rode faster than the rest to win the most coveted race.


His name is Vincenzo Nibali who lost the Vuelta in Spain to Chris Horner who was like 41 and was on a Trek Madone if I recall. To me it's whatever feels the best and most comfortable for the everyday rider. Price and CS is a huge factor. I know Trek is top notch never really heard anything about Specialized CS. I assume they are top notch as well.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Wicked2006 said:


> His name is Vincenzo Nibali who lost the Vuelta in Spain to Chris Horner who was like 41 and was on a Trek Madone if I recall. To me it's whatever feels the best and most comfortable for the everyday rider. Price and CS is a huge factor. I know Trek is top notch never really heard anything about Specialized CS. I assume they are top notch as well.


Really? I thought Lance won the tour again this year.
Horner couldn't stay with Nibali in the tour is the bottle line. Yes he is fantastic for his age and also a hell of a good guy.
Never heard anything about Specialized? You must be a cycling expert.
Does CS stand for cycling socks? If so, are they anklets or knee highs?


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

Wicked2006 said:


> At this point undecided! Still researching it. I'm really liking what I've read about the Trek Emonda! The Tarmac is still in the hunt. And for the price of the Emonda SL you get a lot of bike for the money. Price plays a huge factor here. And for like $3125 is a nice price point for the Emonda SL and I ride for my LBS so I get a 20% discount! So every discount helps!


I think you have some great options. 

I would mention that I think the new '15 Felt F3 might be one of the best buys <$3,000 MSRP. New carbon layup with the TeXtreme carbon. Full Shimano Ultegra. Really nice bike. But you are probably better off using your LBS discount. Plus I don't know if the F3 is too aggressive geometry wise for you. 

F3 - Felt Bicycles


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

tranzformer said:


> I think you have some great options.
> 
> I would mention that I think the new '15 Felt F3 might be one of the best buys <$3,000 MSRP. New carbon layup with the TeXtreme carbon. Full Shimano Ultegra. Really nice bike. But you are probably better off using your LBS discount. Plus I don't know if the F3 is too aggressive geometry wise for you.
> 
> F3 - Felt Bicycles


That's a great looking bike and well equipped. Felt bikes are very nice. I have a Felt bike connection as well. Whatever bike I end up with is going to be a great deal. Felt bikes are very nice. I'll have to go find me one of these to see how it feels. I have until October to the pull the trigger. Thanks for the input!


----------



## Alexr2488 (Aug 20, 2014)

roadworthy said:


> What is your current bike as a basis for comparison with the Emonda you tested?
> Also can you compare/contrast your brief encounters between the Emonda and the Venge?
> 
> As to aero benefit, this is hotly debated on every cycling forum including here. Me personally, I believe the feel of the bike in terms of handling, power transmission and lightness matter more than a slight aero tube shape difference which affect ride quality, lateral stiffness and weight. Others will want that aero advantage and perhaps more important for stronger riders who ride at higher speed as drag relative to speed is not linear. I do believe for a TT on a closed course with higher sustained speed, always riding in your own air etc, aero tube shapes are the way to go. Just not for a road bike. I am a fan of aero wheels...though prefer the ride quality of shorter section wheels and aero helmets are coming in vogue...but be careful about venting if you live in a warm area like I do...however I don't see the upside matching the downside of an aero frame. This is largely a personal choice. I remind some that the guy who won the Tour de France this year was on a round tube Tarmac and a round tube Roubaix on the cobble stages. No aero bike and he rode in his own air when breaking away and not just in the peloton and of course he rode faster than the rest to win the most coveted race.


Right now, I am riding a specialized allez elite. I've had the same bike for the past 4 years and feel ready to make the jump (finally) to a carbon bike. I have also been overlooking some of the more affordable frames, mostly out of preference. But in comparison, any of the bikes I've tested have felt substantially better than my current bike, which was something I expected. 

When I rode the Venge, which I believe was a Venge comp equipped with ultegra, I didn't get the instant satisfaction I was hoping for, but it was something I began to feel as I really started to find my own pace/speed. In comparison, both the madone and the emonda felt to accelerate quicker. I'm not sure if it has to do with the BB90, but they just had a nice kick when I was putting some power down out of the saddle, especially from a slower speed. Both the emonda and the venge felt comfortable, with the former just feeling smoother, and of course the H2 geometry is a little more upright compared to the venge, too. Overall, both feel extremely fast out of the saddle. Obviously the emonda is extra light, and was a little more comfortable. As of right now, I'm definitely leaning towards the emonda but just can't fully commit just yet. Again my rides with both were really brief. I'd like to hear about how they feel over time.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Alexr2488 said:


> Right now, I am riding a specialized allez elite. I've had the same bike for the past 4 years and feel ready to make the jump (finally) to a carbon bike. I have also been overlooking some of the more affordable frames, mostly out of preference. But in comparison, any of the bikes I've tested have felt substantially better than my current bike, which was something I expected.
> 
> When I rode the Venge, which I believe was a Venge comp equipped with ultegra, I didn't get the instant satisfaction I was hoping for, but it was something I began to feel as I really started to find my own pace/speed. In comparison, both the madone and the emonda felt to accelerate quicker. I'm not sure if it has to do with the BB90, but they just had a nice kick when I was putting some power down out of the saddle, especially from a slower speed. Both the emonda and the venge felt comfortable, with the former just feeling smoother, and of course the H2 geometry is a little more upright compared to the venge, too. Overall, both feel extremely fast out of the saddle. Obviously the emonda is extra light, and was a little more comfortable. As of right now, I'm definitely leaning towards the emonda but just can't fully commit just yet. Again my rides with both were really brief. I'd like to hear about how they feel over time.


Based upon your riding experience with all three you tested, how are you going to galvanize your buying decision moving forward? Sounds like you prefer the Emonda overall. Curious how you are going to decide?...ride them some more?


----------



## Alexr2488 (Aug 20, 2014)

roadworthy said:


> Based upon your riding experience with all three you tested, how are you going to galvanize your buying decision moving forward? Sounds like you prefer the Emonda overall. Curious how you are going to decide?...ride them some more?


I will probably wait a bit before I really go all in on one bike. I really am leaning towards the Emonda, as it seems the most well balanced of all the bikes I am tried out. Not sure if the aero benefit will be enough to offset potential comfort issues with the Venge. Out of the spesh bikes, I did prefer the venge to the tarmac, as it really didn't blow me away. I was expecting something more after reading how good they were online. The venge may be a "sexier" bike, which is one reason I can't seem to rule it out completely, but I think with the emonda there is a bit more to offer. It'd be a bike I can use in all sorts of conditions/rides, and continue to upgrade too.


----------



## 1Butcher (Mar 15, 2011)

Maybe we should change this thread name to 'Trek bike wanted, What one to buy?' Then move it to the Trek Forum.

Before anyone has a cow, I'm just trying to be funny.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Alexr2488 said:


> I will probably wait a bit before I really go all in on one bike. I really am leaning towards the Emonda, as it seems the most well balanced of all the bikes I am tried out. Not sure if the aero benefit will be enough to offset potential comfort issues with the Venge. Out of the spesh bikes, I did prefer the venge to the tarmac, as it really didn't blow me away. I was expecting something more after reading how good they were online. The venge may be a "sexier" bike, which is one reason I can't seem to rule it out completely, but I think with the emonda there is a bit more to offer. It'd be a bike I can use in all sorts of conditions/rides, and continue to upgrade too.


Makes sense. Let us know what you decide.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

roadworthy said:


> Really? I thought Lance won the tour again this year.
> Horner couldn't stay with Nibali in the tour is the bottle line. Yes he is fantastic for his age and also a hell of a good guy.
> Never heard anything about Specialized? You must be a cycling expert.
> Does CS stand for cycling socks? If so, are they anklets or knee highs?


Now that this guy is banned! Maybe he can catch up on some therapy he rightfully deserves. And yes I'm expert cat 2 racer. Have a fun time on the other side. Oh by the way I have a new Trek Emonda SL-8 on the way. I'm done with this thread.


----------



## 1Butcher (Mar 15, 2011)

Glad you finally picked a bike. Researching and coming up with a decision about which bike to buy/build is a journey. Although you may be done with this thread, at least post a pick and maybe the total weight when you're done.

Too bad about RW. He has a lot of information to share, but has a difficult time with other opposing views. I would hate to see him go away for good.


----------



## SundayNiagara (Apr 17, 2014)

Wicked2006 said:


> Now that this guy is banned! Maybe he can catch up on some therapy he rightfully deserves. And yes I'm expert cat 2 racer. Have a fun time on the other side. Oh by the way I have a new Trek Emonda SL-8 on the way. I'm done with this thread.


There are a lot worse who remain.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

SundayNiagara said:


> There are a lot worse who remain.


And they'll be banned to as well if they can't respect the rules of this forum!


----------

